# HELP !!!MTNL Big Problem



## metalfan (Apr 1, 2010)

I changed my plan from 250 combo v2 to 599 UL and it was to be activated from 1st April . But register.bol.net.in is not working and speed is still 2mbps irrespective of 512kbps plan so is it possible that after registration too the MTNL guys have forgotten to activate my plan cause if i start to use like Unlimited plan and after that it shows to be limited i might have to stay out of my house (yeah engg. too out of the house) so PLz Suggest is this possible that speed remains the same but plan changes ????? Also those MTNL so called customer care ppl are sayin that my plan is changed but iam unable to get any info if possible is there ne site which can tell me my current plan (othr than 1 mentioned above)


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 2, 2010)

go to mtnldelhi.in and then check ur broadband usage by using your phone number as your username and the CA number as the password.... the CA number is a customer account number.... written on the bill...once you check ur usage it should show your plan...if you are on the 512kbps new plan and getting 2mbps...be happy download as much as you can .... don't have any worries.... it is a glitch in the mtnl system


----------



## metalfan (Apr 2, 2010)

yaar already know that site .......my account not showing acc. to internet people (1504) but when i call 1500 they say my plan is 599 UL WTF?????


----------



## tusharrastogi (Apr 2, 2010)

buddy mtnl guys are so lazy. all thumbs up to indian govt. officials. i have the same issue but the plan was different and they said that new plan will start from the 1st of the month but i repeatedly have call the customer care on 1504 to rectify the problem and increase my bandwidth and change the plan but it didnt happened. so in the end i have to go to the exchange myself and meet the senior officer and get it rectified in front of my eyes from there. all gudluck to you. mtnl bband rocks but officials sucks.


----------



## saurabh_1e (Apr 2, 2010)

Mtnl generally takes time to change the plans and speed. All the process of change in speed,plans etc is done on 1st of the month .this month i am also changing my plan to 599 from 649 and i am also getting 2mbps till now.sometimes when there site to check the broadband usage is not working what you use is not calculated in that period.Your PLan will be normal by some time and the data stored with the call center guys is changed much faster.


----------



## metalfan (Apr 3, 2010)

rectified the prob same old lazy Mtnl Babuus .............speed good plan changed ..thread closed


----------

